
Show HN: Mystery box adventures every weekend - tsergiu
https://www.weekendadventure.fun/
======
tsergiu
Hey all,

I've always been frustrated by the amount of hassle involved in researching
and planning interesting things to do on weekends. So much so, that most
weekends I end up staying inside.

It's also become harder to make new friends since graduating from university.

I figured other people might have the same experience, and this is the lowest-
friction solution we could come up with: Just a 1-character response to an
email and we take care of all the rest!

I'd really appreciate any feedback you have.

------
oblib
I think it's a cool idea.

Here are a few thoughts:

I think it might work better in urban areas if you stuck to
food/wine/microbrewery and art/museum/theater and city park type experiences.
If you're going to do sports events, go as a spectator.

I think you limit your audience if you focus too much on the
outdoorsy/physical stuff.

I think (at least initially) you should keep it to one adventure, as opposed
to a choice of two and I think you might want to consider limiting it to twice
a month until you have enough people attending to justify more than that.

I think you should try to offer a similar experience in each of your locations
and a way for those who attended to share their experiences online so can
learn about those other locations. A FB page could be used for that.

I think you should offer an option to pay per adventure.

~~~
tsergiu
Thanks so much for the feedback!

I think, based on other feedback we received, at least a subset of our target
audience (recent graduates who are too busy to plan stuff) wants a way to be
able to stay healthy without the boredom that comes with going to the gym.

I think the near-term plan is to give users the option to pick their desired
intensity level. My personal bias also leans towards doing more intense
activities, and I'd like the service to be one that I'd use.

The choice of two adventures is to prevent the "what if I don't like that
week's adventure" argument. Currently, if too few people sign up for an
adventure, we pad the rest of the group with personal friends :)

Almost every person we talked to gave us the feedback that they want to see
the experiences of others. Will be adding that shortly.

The option to pay for a single adventure is a good idea.

Thanks again!

------
cpt1138
Can you provide some examples of what kinds of things you organize?

~~~
tsergiu
Our aim is to provide a variety of events.

They vary from high intensity: climbing, biking, trapeze, archery, hiking,
various sports, etc.

To mild intensity: yoga, horseback riding, walks, camping, scavenger hunts,
etc.

To low intensity: board/card games, pottery, art classes, concerts, galleries,
museums, bird-watching, etc.

We hope to get feedback from the first batch of customers on how to improve
these.

I'll be adding these examples to the site shortly.

